# Color match jacket and pants



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

do it.. be yourself not someone else


----------



## Siass (Mar 23, 2012)

Depends on how you wanna look like... fancy, serious ...?

BTW I would go with some vivid green/yellow pants and the blue jacket, but thats just me


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

These look simple and stylish. Great, if that's what you wanted. Disadvantage is your crew can't recognize you from a distance. Black pants will be good too but just more of the same.

Yellow / neon pants will open things up and will be fun


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

keep the pants and get a neon green jacket!


----------

